# Subs needed LINDEN, NJ



## PAPS Landscpe (Feb 28, 2006)

Looking for subs for large shopping complex in Linden NJ. I am working on the details of taking over this property. Please let me know what you have available to work. 
Can use:
Plow trucks/ salters
Backhoes
Loaders
Skid steer.

Please let me know what you have and rates.


----------

